# BMW X3 F25. CID don't work. Cafd_FFFFFFF_255_255_255. Coding default values



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

Hehe nice)


----------



## ahmedz (May 11, 2016)

i have same problem i pressed that bottom by accident, anyone one offer his support to me to remotely connect to my computer and fix it , I would pay anyone for solving this issue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahmedz said:


> i have same problem i pressed that bottom by accident, anyone one offer his support to me to remotely connect to my computer and fix it , I would pay anyone for solving this issue


PM me TeamViewer Login.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Now ahmedz has the choice which one of us he will have. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

Hiho dudes) thx to you for help again) I remember how I was scare at that moment when I broke CID)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Now ahmedz has the choice which one of us he will have.
> 
> CU Oliver


Choice is always good. 



Region16kzn said:


> Hiho dudes) thx to you for help again) I remember how I was scare at that moment when I broke CID)


But Self is best.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Solved! He clicked "default values" for the hole car. Every single ECU had a corrupted CAFD. Was a nice job. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Solved! He clicked "default values" for the hole car. Every single ECU had a corrupted CAFD. Was a nice job.
> 
> CU Oliver


I am glad he picked you then, and he is lucky to still have CID.


----------



## Region16kzn (Mar 5, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Solved! He clicked "default values" for the hole car. Every single ECU had a corrupted CAFD. Was a nice job.
> 
> CU Oliver


Heh nice job


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The CID is back on duty.
> 
> ...


Milkyway 
Do you still remember how to do this. I have this exact problem. Can you do a write up of what you did, and where in Esys you did it?

Thanks


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

*Problem Solved*

I want to thank Shawnsheridan for his help in in getting the problem resolved. Everything below was at his direction and the only thing that I worked through was the modification of the Subversion and Pathversion (which Milkyway assisted with).

The bottom line, I flashed the CID back to life. 

Here is what I did. I hope I captured it correctly.

1. Open E-Sys and connect to your car chassis
2. Under Comfort Mode -> TAL-Calculating

Vehicle Order
Read the VO and Save
- Right Click on the FA folder and select Activate FA
- Read the SVT Actual and Save

SVT Actual
Read the SVT and Save
Select Edit
- Under StandardSVT Version->"Your Module you want to modify (mine was CID)-> StandardSVK->

SWFL_######..., CAFD_... and BTLD_... - Change the following:
Subversion - to 000 <- these are zeros
Pathversion - to 000

Select the save icon on the top menu

3. Hit the back button
You will be asked to save the file and use it, Select YES.

4. Under KIS/SVT
Select Complete Flash under Calculating Strategy
Change the I-Step (Shipment to the version that is in the lower right corner of the E-Sys window (mine was f25_12-03-2012)
Leave the I-Step (Target as is.

5. Select Calculate and Save the file
6. Under TAL Select Calculate and Save the file.
7. Select Execute. This will take you to TAL-Processing

TAL-Processing

8. Under TAL -> Click on ... Select the TAL file you created
9. Under SVT -> Click on ... Select the SVT file that you calculated and Saved
10. Under FA-> Select Read SA
11. Under the ECU Tab in the bottom window, click on the ALL box to UNHIGHLIGHT all of the boxes
12. In the ALL column, select the box that corresponds to you Module (mine was CID). This will highlight all of the boxes in that row.
13 Select the START button.

That's it.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys, this is great, i just restored my previous car CID which was dead for two years back to life, big thanks to Milkyway
i would like to thank shawnsheridan for his previous try to fix it remotely 2 years ago

Screen is back


----------



## gresh (Aug 7, 2016)

ahmedmph said:


> Guys, this is great, i just restored my previous car CID which was dead for two years back to life, big thanks to Milkyway
> i would like to thank shawnsheridan for his previous try to fix it remotely 2 years ago
> 
> Screen is back


:thumbup:


----------



## Flipxmode (Jul 12, 2015)

I think my nbt brick. I right click cafd and my cid turned off and never turn back on, radio not working either.. what do I do?


----------



## Flipxmode (Jul 12, 2015)

Phew. I went back in the car and pressed and hold volume and boom. Screen turned on and radio came up..


----------



## thedruid (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello folks,

sorry for only lurking in this forum, but because english isn't my native language, i'm more active in german forums. Now sheep has hit the fan, so i have to come out 

I did some coding and FSC calculation, everything fine, when finally i accidentally hit "Code default values". I work with Launcher 2.6.2 B124, E-Sys 3.27.1 and psdzdata 60.2 lite.

Car works fine, even the changed codings, except the display in the middle is now blank.

The CAFD under CID is now CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255.

I have backup of my SVT and i think i have a working copy of my CAFD of the CID (CAFD_00000985_003_002_001.ncd).

I tried injecting the ncd back into the CAFD, but got this error:
[CID - 73 - cafd_00000985-003_002_001] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: Transaktion wurde gestartet.
MCDDiagService<Id: 62634, Jobname: com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_PerformECUCoding, Diagnoseservice: WDBI_PLAIN - WriteDataByIdentifier with unlimited Data-ID (plain hex value), Beschreibung: error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, LogicalLink: CID_73_ETHERNET>

Then i tried the description given by gresh. Everything is fine. When i use the real subversion and pathversion (002, 001), the CID won't show at the TAL-processing table.
With 000,000 it shows.

But when i press start, this window pops up and i'm not sure which values for the I-Step versions to use.

Any help is highly appreciated. I have searched 9 month for this car and it took me only 1 month to wreck it. 

thank you very much

Alex.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thedruid said:


> ...
> But when i press start, this window pops up and i'm not sure which values for the I-Step versions to use.
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated. I have searched 9 month for this car and it took me only 1 month to wreck it.
> ...


Under E-Sys Options, you are supposed to have unchecked the "Update VCM" and "Update MSM" options. Had you done so, you would not have this popup window,


----------



## thedruid (Jan 21, 2017)

Dear shawnsheridan,

Thank you very much for the information.

Are there any consequences using the "wrong" sub and pathversion in the end ?

Thanks again

Alex.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thedruid said:


> Dear shawnsheridan,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> ...


I can't answer that. It isn't anything I have ever done before.


----------



## thedruid (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi again,

i still get the WDBI_plain error at TAL execution.

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2017/01/22-12:45:52.609
[CID - 73] - [Exception - CID - 73] job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service WDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code conditionsNotCorrect; ECU: CID_73_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

any other guesses ?

thanks

Alex.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

SVT Actual
Read the SVT and Save
Select Edit
- Under StandardSVT Version->"Your Module you want to modify (mine was CID)-> StandardSVK->

SWFL_######..., CAFD_... and BTLD_... - Change the following:
Subversion - to 000 <- these are zeros
Pathversion - to 000 

This is the step I'm asking for?????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> SVT Actual
> Read the SVT and Save
> Select Edit
> - Under StandardSVT Version->"Your Module you want to modify (mine was CID)-> StandardSVK->
> ...


In SVT_ist, for CID, what does it show now?


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

It shows CAFD _fffffff_255_255_255


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> It shows CAFD _fffffff_255_255_255


SVT_ist does?

CAFD _fffffff_255_255_255 looks like E-Sys SVT display, not SVT_ist.xml file.

In SVT_ist, it would be something like this:

partIdentification
processClass > CAFD
id > 0000008A
mainVersion > 004
subVersion > 005
patchVersion > 050


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

CAFD_fffffff_255_255_255
Process-class=CAFD
ID=FFFFFFFF
Main version=255
Subversion=255
Patch version=255
It should be:
CAFD_00000985_003_002_001


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> CAFD_fffffff_255_255_255
> Process-class=CAFD
> ID=FFFFFFFF
> Main version=255
> ...


So change to:

Process-class=CAFD
ID=00000985
Main version=000
Subversion=000
Patch version=000


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Another think is it doesn't show version in bottom right corner (F025_.......) nothing there.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> Another think is it doesn't show version in bottom right corner (F025_.......) nothing there.


Don't worry about that.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

I have tried that and still same message about template being too old.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Where can I find new template of the CAFD?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> I have tried that and still same message about template being too old.





Mlodeks said:


> Where can I find new template of the CAFD?


There is no such thing as a "template of the CAFD".

If you are using E-Sys 3.27.1 and PSdZdata 62.1, and you are not using E-Sys Launcher, you should not be having any template issue.

What exactly are you doing in E-Sys that triggers this error?


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

When I'm in TAL processing what should I have under FA file? When I click Read FA I get c:\data\FA\FA_aus_vcm.xml is that correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> When I'm in TAL processing what should I have under FA file? When I click Read FA I get c:\data\FA\FA_aus_vcm.xml is that correct?


Yes.


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello
By mistake i click also on ECU code default... All is ok, less CID.

Is a F10 with Retrofited CIC Pro with CID...

So, i have no idea which shipment istep level is...

Can someone help me?

My cafd is CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255

Can i do it even i don't know the i-step (shipm) of CID?


----------



## Ypt (Dec 2, 2015)

When i try to follow the instructions from here, I'm getting voltage error...

I'm running on psu 14.8v 105A... Ista-P works fine with it.

I'm going to try connected on other car.

In attachment the cid id and errors....

Thanks


----------



## Cician (Feb 28, 2020)

gresh said:


> I want to thank Shawnsheridan for his help in in getting the problem resolved. Everything below was at his direction and the only thing that I worked through was the modification of the Subversion and Pathversion (which Milkyway assisted with).
> 
> The bottom line, I flashed the CID back to life.
> 
> ...


Hi all. Is an old post but i hope is someone here can help me..
Like a few on this post i hit the wrong button and broke my cid. I have tried to do it with the instructions but it dont work or i dont know how to use e-sys. Please if is someone here can help me i just want to put all codings and settings how it come from factory. I have loads off errors about 81 in total because of wrong coding

Thank you


----------



## Kujtimm5 (Dec 14, 2020)

ich habe die anleitung probiert die oben stetht aber beimir geht nicht der fehler weg beim flashen komt imer noch. Psdzdata habe ich die neuste full habe psdzdata bei C ordner und data eingefügt und die swe bei swe datei reingefügt ist dieser ablauf richtig?


----------



## beiqipu (Oct 28, 2021)

你好，我是来自中国的车主。我为CID做了Code默认值。现在它与“CAFD_ffffffff_255_255_255”相同。根据说明，它仍然无法通过“TAL-Proceasing”。你能远程帮我试试吗？我的车是 BWM F10/F18, 523Li。谢谢，我可以给一些钱。


----------



## beiqipu (Oct 28, 2021)

我也是按照你的指导步骤操作的，结果还是报错，刷不进去，反馈“finished with error”，可能跟我的车型有关，我是F18 523Li。


gresh said:


> *问题解决了*
> 
> 我要感谢 Shawnsheridan 帮助解决问题。下面的一切都在他的指导下，我唯一完成的工作是修改 Subversion 和 Pathversion（Milkyway 协助）。
> 
> ...


----------

